# 94 Rear Clunking Noise



## stinkpalmd (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey everyone

I know there have been some posts about clunking, but I feel like my situation is unique... my 1994 Altima makes a clunking noise in the rear when you take a sharp turn, but not when you go over a bump with both tires. Only clunks when I turn. I got my car off the ground and pushed up on the struts... the sound seemed to be coming from the connecting links between the strut and sway bar, so I greased them a bit and tightened them down, but it still clunks just as loud.

Could this be as easy as greasing the sway bar bushings? The clunk sound is terrible... it sounds like my struts are going to pop off the frame or something terrible like that. Could it be damage to the subframe? Any help here would be appreciated...


----------

